# Storm Door installation on metal door frame



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2010)

We want to have a storm door installed on our front door. Home Depot sent someone out to measure for the install and they said they can't do it because our Pella front door has a metal frame. Any suggestions? Can the storm door be installed and they just don't want to deal with the metal frame?


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd say they don't want the "hassle" of drilling pilot holes in the metal frame. Get some new drill bits and DIY.


----------



## 17Irish17 (Sep 27, 2010)

They don't want the hassle. It's not that hard to do.


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2010)

I was hoping for $97 that HD would do it....We paid $30 for them to come measure, and that goes towards the $97 installation....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

rpearlberg said:


> I was hoping for $97 that HD would do it....We paid $30 for them to come measure, and that goes towards the $97 installation....


 Post a few exterior photos.
Ron


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Post a few exterior photos.
> Ron


I will try to take some photos tonight when I get home.

Thanks!


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I suggest that you demand your $30 back because they don't know wth they are talking about.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

It can be done. It's just harder, because you have to drill the holes in the metal frame before you can turn in the screws.

The folks from Home Depot just don't want to do the job.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Use self-drilling screws.
You do need to get your thirty bucks back also.


----------

